# One sore squinty eye



## smccreary (Aug 10, 2010)

One of my cats (the orange one below) is squinting in one eye, and it has been a little runny lately too (normally it is not at all.)

He play-fights with the other cat a lot so we think maybe he just got hurt or got something in it or something. How long should I wait for it to heal on its own before I bring him to the vet?

Any advice please let me know - thanks!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_"...squinting in one eye, and it has been a little runny lately too (normally it is not at all.)"_

It's possible an injury from a scratch from playfighting has caused it, but the eye can get infected. Make sure their claws are clipped regularly (about every 3 weeks).

If this has been going on for more than 3 days and there is _no improvement_, *or* is _getting worse_ with a yellowish discharge, a vet visit is recommended. All the best and hope orange kitty recovers soon.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That is one of the cutest videos I've ever seen. Both of your cats are gorgeous, and what sweet natures they have. 

Eye injuries can be minor or serious. If your cat has no history of conjunctivitis or herpes-related eye problems, it is probably the result of an accidental claw in the eye. If your cat is uncomfortable, the eye can be flushed with a mild saline. Personally, I would monitor it for about 3-5 days. If no improvement, it's best to see your vet. In general, injuries like these heal quickly.


----------



## smccreary (Aug 10, 2010)

Greenport ferals said:


> That is one of the cutest videos I've ever seen. Both of your cats are gorgeous, and what sweet natures they have.


Thx! They are pretty amazing little guys.

Thanks for the advice guys, we are going to pick up some cat-friendly eyedrops today, and hold a warm rag on his eye for a while. If it doesn't clear up by Monday we'll make a vet appointment.


----------



## smccreary (Aug 10, 2010)

Update: got some eyedrops, gave them to him about 5 or 6 times over a few days, held a warm wet towel over his sore eye for a few minutes after each time.

Seems to have cleared up completely!!

Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

eye drops usually does the trick...mine was that way once, not sure if he got something it it or what,.but the vet gave me some eyedrops with anti-biotic, and did the trick:catmilk


----------

